# How do you leash train a skittish goat??



## Gordie_olwyn (Sep 23, 2016)

I've had my 2 boy pygmey goats since September 21st.. 
They around 6 months old now. I have started leash training since I got them. They are brothers and never been separated. Olwyn is completly leash trained. He will stand still while I leash him and I open the gate and he walks out. (I let him in the front yard while I'm home) he does great while we walk him around. 
His brother Gordie on the other hand is still really skittish. He doesn't let me rub him, he will touch me but I'm not aloud to touch him or he freaks out and runs. I put the leash on him and give him treats so he knows it's okay but he freaks out and then chokes himself with the leash. What do I do? This is mine and Olwyn way of bonding is while he is on the leash and we walk around the yard. I feel bad because I can't take Gordie if he acts like that..


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Gordie needs to be less skittish before he can work on a leash. First you have to train him to be touched and handled. With skittish baby goats I like to sit down and hold them in my lap so they can't move away. Then I pet and talk to them until they relax. I release them once they calm down and then try again later. I'll do this several times a day until the goat stops objecting to being held. Make sure to wear eye protection if he has horns, and don't put yourself in a dangerous situation if he's too strong or wild to sit in your lap! 

If the goat is too big and jumpy for my lap, I'll gently hold the collar and move with him as he runs off. Once he stops (usually when he backs into a fence), just sit there and hold him steady with one hand while petting with the other. You may have to back him into a corner or use a leg to push him against the fence to force him to stand still and accept being touched. I always offer treats when restraining a nervous goat. Sometimes they're too afraid to take treats at first, but it doesn't usually take more than a few sessions before they settle down and realize I'm not going to hurt them. Once Gordie is ok with you holding his collar loosely and petting him, start touching him without holding his collar and see if he stays with you. Praise and feed treats every time you successfully pet Gordie without him running off. 

Once Gordie is comfortable with being petted and having his collar held, start tying him up while you're doing chores or walking Olwyn. Always keep him under close supervision while he's learning to stand tied. You don't want him to tangle and choke himself. He'll probably cough when he fights the restraint at first, but as long as he's not actually choking it's ok. Most goats learn very quickly that fighting is useless. Once he's learned to patiently stand tied, then it's time to start teaching how to walk on a leash. Skittish goats take time and patience to come round, but it's always very rewarding once they do. Good luck!


----------



## Gordie_olwyn (Sep 23, 2016)

I put Gordie on the leash earlier and put him in my lap and he sat very still while I rubbed his face and fed him treats and rubbed him. As soon as I let go he went wild again. I'll keep trying that. I don't understand why he is skittish and Olwyn is very down to earth and loveable. I figured with time he will come around. Olwyn loves the front yard and I know Gordie will also.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, persistence, persistence and persistence!


----------



## Wildwindkids (Oct 26, 2016)

Persistence and a lot of treats and love!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Gordie_olwyn said:


> I put Gordie on the leash earlier and put him in my lap and he sat very still while I rubbed his face and fed him treats and rubbed him. As soon as I let go he went wild again. I'll keep trying that. I don't understand why he is skittish and Olwyn is very down to earth and loveable. I figured with time he will come around. Olwyn loves the front yard and I know Gordie will also.


It's normal for a skittish goat to be still be wild after being released. It takes a while to gain their trust, which is why you should try to hold him several times a day until he realizes that you aren't going to hurt him and that getting held means getting treats.

I don't know why some goats are naturally more skittish than others. I had twins born two years ago and the first one, Snickers, was the friendliest little guy you could meet. Loved people, loved scratches, pets, kisses, and being picked up. Snickers would follow you anywhere. The second one, Sputnik, was the exact opposite right from birth. He hated to be caught, touched, brushed, or held. Sputnik screamed and cried and tried to go back the first time I took him hiking with us even though Snickers was also there and following fine. I delivered these twins myself, so I had my hands on them from birth, raised them the same way, and paid equal amounts of attention to both. So I can't say why they came out so different except that sometimes human siblings can also have extremely different personalities. Sputnik eventually came round with training and he's a good working goat now, but it took patience, consistency, and lots of food rewards.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean about bonding by going on walks! It's done a lot for me & my little herd. 

I don't know if this would be helpful with training, but you & Gordie can probably go on walks & bond without him wearing a leash, as long as you have Olwyn on his leash. It works for my goats, & they're all pretty spazzy & wild (San Clementes) except for the boss doe. I put her on the leash & the others will follow her as she's their leader. Sometimes they dilly-dally & stop to eat, but they don't run off--goats love their home & herd too much to do that. When I tried to put 2 or 3 goats on leashes I just ended up with horns & leashes tangled. I think walking like this helps us all bond & shows them I am the leader as I'm leading the boss doe.

If things start getting crazy, just turn back home. They like their homes & will naturally go there. I felt a lot better having another human along at first when I started walking them too. Having the other person walking behind kind of helps keep the loose goats from lagging.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some goats take longer than others, but with persistence he will come around! I agree with holding him. If you have help, you can hold him and the other can feed him alfalfa pellets, or just gently and soothingly stroke him. One thing I also did with a wild goat I had once, was when it was eating I would have it leashed to the fence so that I could sit near it and pet it as it ate - as long as it wasn't too scary for it.


----------

